# Nashville You gotta be kidding me on this trip!



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

12:10 AM after midnight here in Nashville. I accept one more ping before calling it a $52.00 day for Uber. Ping is from the airport. I decided why not, I'm pretty close anyway. Destination is all the way down town to a hotel. Hmm, maybe what I need to make the whole day barely worth it.
My take after the airport fee's, Uber fee's before I pay for gas or maintenance is A Shi#y, lousy $8.15 MF dollars. That's it. I aint doing this No Mo. If you guy's keep doing this, your nuts or in some kind of witness protection program!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

How many miles was that anyway?


----------



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

RonL said:


> 12:10 AM after midnight here in Nashville. I accept one more ping before calling it a $52.00 day for Uber. Ping is from the airport. I decided why not, I'm pretty close anyway. Destination is all the way down town to a hotel. Hmm, maybe what I need to make the whole day barely worth it.
> My take after the airport fee's, Uber fee's before I pay for gas or maintenance is A Shi#y, lousy $8.15 MF dollars. That's it. I aint doing this No Mo. If you guy's keep doing this, your nuts or in some kind of witness protection program!
> 
> View attachment 4026


Looking it up, it was 9.0 miles. The trip used to pay $23.00 when I started in Sept 2014.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

RonL said:


> Looking it up, it was 9.0 miles. The trip used to pay $23.00 when I started in Sept 2014.


wowzerlow


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

RonL said:


> Looking it up, it was 9.0 miles. The trip used to pay $23.00 when I started in Sept 2014.


Those were the good old days. The flat rate basically compensated you for dead miles making airport runs back and forth empty. The airport strategy or advantage generally doesn't work anymore. It's more about minimizing dead miles and time anywhere in town. The airport may not be the greatest place to do that.

On that fare, there's not much money left after counting a full mileage expense rate on all miles driven (not just gas and oil changes). Maybe a few bucks. The flat rate would have kicked in another $8 to the net fare which would have been your profit on the ride.

Now you're also dropped off in midtown where you can get sucked into a bunch of low fare rides. So presumably you also drive back east to get away from that. If you dead head back to the airport, what little profit you had on the ride is gone.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

How low can you go? Thanks for playing Uberlimbo!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

elelegido said:


> How low can you go? Thanks for playing Uberlimbo!


How's this for a Nashville low:










Source: https://www.facebook.com/Uberxdrivers


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

So that's what? Less than a buck and a half for a min. trip?

What a deal. For 2 wolves. Not for the sheep.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Holy Crap...... OK, Nashville must be the lowest of the Low rates in the country.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Those were the good old days. The flat rate basically compensated you for dead miles making airport runs back and forth empty. The airport strategy or advantage generally doesn't work anymore. It's more about minimizing dead miles and time anywhere in town. The airport may not be the greatest place to do that.
> 
> On that fare, there's not much money left after counting a full mileage expense rate on all miles driven (not just gas and oil changes). Maybe a few bucks. The flat rate would have kicked in another $8 to the net fare which would have been your profit on the ride.
> 
> Now you're also dropped off in midtown where you can get sucked into a bunch of low fare rides. So presumably you also drive back east to get away from that. If you dead head back to the airport, what little profit you had on the ride is gone.


It's sad when people call less than 6 months ago the good old days.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Made $85 for Friday/Saturday combined before the vig. Use to make that in an afternoon before the cuts.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

grams777 said:


> How's this for a Nashville low:
> 
> View attachment 4213
> 
> ...


what is this,
yall have no min fare?
scratch that, it doesnt matter. STOP DRIVING!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> what is this,
> yall have no min fare?
> scratch that, it doesnt matter. STOP DRIVING!


No min fare unless you consider the $1 base plus $1 SRF as a $2 min like uber does. So the ride starts with .80 in the drivers pocket before car expenses. The driving has indeed stopped.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

grams777 said:


> How's this for a Nashville low:
> 
> View attachment 4213
> 
> ...


That's hilarious and horrible. Send that screen shot to one of the media shills writing all those feel-good UBER stories.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

STOP DRIVING


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

grams777 said:


> How's this for a Nashville low:
> 
> View attachment 4213
> 
> ...


----------

